# ayuda error vfs

## Juan Betancourt

hola medio un error al iniciar gentoo ese error es esl 

1.499739 VFS: cannot open root device  sda3 or uknown block (0,0) error -6

 plese appenden a correct root device

ok bueno tengo el programa de ficheros para ext xx instalado y si estoy seguro que el disco es sda3 y creo que es algo en el kernel les dejo esta información 

http://bpaste.net/show/59316/

por que creo que es del driver del ide en la configuración del kernel 

pero en realidad buscando en las wiki no me sale asi que ayuda 

ya van 3 dias con este error ybueno unado use el genkern funciono a la perfeccion

----------

## cameta

Si mal no recuerdo la causa principal de este tipo de error es que el soporte para ext esta compilado como modulo y para arrancar tiene que estar compilado built-in 

A ver que tienes en file systems

```
<M> Second extended fs support                                             │ │  

  │ │     [ ]   Ext2 extended attributes                                             │ │  

  │ │     [ ]   Ext2 execute in place support                                        │ │  

  │ │     <M> Ext3 journalling file system support                                   │ │  

  │ │     [ ]   Default to 'data=ordered' in ext3                                    │ │  

  │ │     [*]   Ext3 extended attributes                                             │ │  

  │ │     [*]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists                                    │ │  

  │ │     [*]     Ext3 Security Labels                                               │ │  

  │ │     <*> The Extended 4 (ext4) filesystem                                       │ │  

  │ │     [*]   Ext4 extended attributes                                             │ │  

  │ │     [*]     Ext4 POSIX Access Control Lists                                    │ │  

  │ │     [ ]     Ext4 Security Labels                                               │ │  

  │ │     [ ]   EXT4 debugging support
```

----------

## Juan Betancourt

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Si mal no recuerdo la causa principal de este tipo de error es que el soporte para ext esta compilado como modulo y para arrancar tiene que estar compilado built-in 
> 
> A ver que tienes en file systems
> 
> ```
> ...

 

no el hecho es que si los tengo con asterisco ya active los drivers via para el disco y se que ficheros tine cada partcion y el nombre y la configurcion de grub y lilo medan el miso error por uqe probe eso tambien al principio instale con el genkerne y correio sin probblemas y quise hacerlo a l modo manual yme da esto

----------

## gringo

lo que te dice Cameta : lo mas probable es o bien que te falta soporte para el sistema de archivos o te falta soporte para la controladora a la que está(n) contectado(s) el/los disco(s) duro(s).

Ojo que he visto en tu primero post que tienes 2 controladoras con 2 drivers diferentes, sata_via y pata_via. 

saluetes

----------

## cameta

Si eso de los controladores esta en la sección de Device Drivers

<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

Hay que comprobar que hayas seleccionado el controlador que correspinde al chip que tenga la placa base.

----------

## Juan Betancourt

http://bpaste.net/show/59617/

----------

## Juan Betancourt

 *Juan Betancourt wrote:*   

> http://bpaste.net/show/59617/

 

 esta es la imagen del error

http://www.subirimagenes.net/show-image.php?id=ac8e0cbaba95902843769411534c505a

----------

## quilosaq

 *gringo wrote:*   

> ... tienes 2 controladoras con 2 drivers diferentes, sata_via y pata_via.
> 
> ...

 

Tienes incluido SATA_VIA en tu configuración. Añade también PATA_VIA (VIA PATA support).

----------

## Juan Betancourt

por finn corrio gracias por su apollo

----------

